# Sticky  HOW TO: Properly post a care free ad in the classifieds



## Diztrbd1

*Since the classified rules are often overlooked/unread before posting an ad, I thought I would give a few tips for posting a care-free classified ad. This will help reduce unnecessary questions and such & can only help you sell your items faster.*

*1)* if you haven't already, READ THIS FIRST: https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/read-before-posting-here-3084/

*2)* Make sure your location is up to date. En is not a location. This can be changed by clicking on "Settings" then click "Edit Profile"....from there you can update your location

*3)*Along with a price, post as much info as possible...ex: age, condition, ect...

*4)* Tanks, stands, driftwood etc.... come in many different sizes. When posting these kinds of things, please make sure to include the measurements/dimensions with the gallons/liters ect.... chances are someone is going to ask so you might as well provide it

*5)**Make sure to post in the appropriate section.* Only post the ad in *one *section. When people click new classifieds they will see your ad no matter what classified section it is in , therefore no need to have it in the freshwater & marine section. Also most people will check both sections so no worries , your ad will be seen. Plus this is one of the rules and one or the other or possibly even both could get closed/deleted by the mods.

*6)* *If you have multiple items to list please list them in one ad. According to the rules you are only allowed to have 2 active classifieds at any given time*. You will find that the mods will merge all your ads together or just delete/close them as it's sometimes a PITA for us to fix your ads for you.

*7)* Best to post pictures with the ad, everybody always wants to see pictures. Even if it's a cell phone pic, It will only help with the sale. They can be uploaded thru BCA & attached when posting your ad. Or you can upload them to one of the many photo hosting sites like imgur: the simple image sharer. Mobile/phone uploads can be done through the same site:imgur: the simple imgur blog. After you upload it there, you can copy the BBC or code provided and then paste it to your AD. The pic will be full size this way and not a thumbnail. If all else fails send the pix to me and I will gladly post them on your ad for you :) More options for phones/mobile here: [URL]https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/photobucket-app-23869/[/URL] Additional info for posting pix: [URL]https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/[/URL]

[B]8)[/B] Make sure to include [B]FS: FT: or FF:[/B] in your title for destination clarification. Ex: [B]FS: 50 gallon tank[/B]. Also this is one of the rules. If you need to edit your title , instructions can be found in tip #10. Otherwise you will see this on your ad: [I]Last edited by Diztrbd1; 15 Minutes Ago at 03:37 PM. Reason: added FS: to title as per the classified rules! [/I]

[B]9)[/B] If your not a BCA junkie like some of us who comes here every day, you may want to provide a alternate way of contacting you... ex: email, phone number ect.... You can also add your email to your acct through clicking settings, then under [B]My Account[/B](on the left side), then edit email. your email will not be displayed this way but you can be reached via your alternate email address. It can be quite frustrating for people who are interested to have to wait a week for a reply on here. This will only help to sell your item faster.

[B]10)[/B] After you have sold the item please close your ad . here are the instructions for doing this: [URL]https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/how-close-your-classified-ads-24566/[/URL] If that doesn't work, you can always edit the title to say SOLD. [B]To edit your title[/B] you go to the first post on your ad, click edit, then click go advanced and you can edit your title from there. If all else fails , feel free to contact one of us moderators and we will gladly close it for you. Best to contact shaobo, he lives for this stuff :p lol jk Ed. Any of us will do it for you, if needed.

[B]I know some of these are in the rules already, but doesn't hurt to see it twice, or in alot of cases see them for the first time lol :D Hope this was helpful...Good luck with your sales.[/B]


----------

